
Apply HN: Get Discovered with IMe - Pradeep2195
IMe is a new social networking platform for talents to be showcased and developed. Users will be able to connect with other talented people (sports, games or anything that can have competition) and get reviewed by the people that they just met. More data collected (stats) at professional level will be helpful in the hands of scouts or recruiters to discover the next superstars.<p>Using technology to create platform for this will solve 2 major problems<p>1) Able to compete with others players in the area (not just the same school or college) giving a chance for players to learn more and create an edge over others.<p>2) Able to network and create local teams will eliminate the need to spend a lot of money on learning camps. Learning and developing can be done in your city on your schedule with the team you created.<p>There will be a lot of additional benefits as a player maintains his&#x2F;her stats and ratings positively. This data at one place will be helpful for getting discovered.<p>We welcome your opinions about our project. All the very best in your ventures.
======
Pradeep2195
IMe is focused on gathering the necessary data in the events that the player
plan and participate using IMe.

Primarily, using IMe, people can plan and participate in a competition as a
individual or a team and for players interested in taking it to the next
level, tailored forms will be available to record the data while participating
in the event. We believe this method of data collection proves true for the
scouts.

Local audience also will be able to validate the recorded data in the live
forum for the trending events.

------
ryporter
I really like the idea of gather stats that will be useful for scouts and
recruiters. Your current app looks like it is more targeted at kids. I would
focus more on high schoolers looking to be recruited, and aim to create
something of a LinkedIn for athletes. I would also talk to a lot of scouts and
recruiters now, to learn what they want, since they are your customers.

~~~
Pradeep2195
Thanks for the support and that is exactly what we want to build. Linkedin for
athletes (and other skills).

The data collected by each player will vary greatly based on the sport/event
they are into. This also depends on what the scouts or recruiters want to see
so yes, we would need to talk to a lot of them to provide the useful data.

We are targeting high school kids who are into team sports and also any local
coaches who coach kids outside school. Managing a team and competing other
teams will be our primary focus in building the user base.

------
Pradeep2195
Please visit [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1976514806/get-
discover...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1976514806/get-discovered-
with-ime) for more information and can help us if you liked our project.

------
brudgers
It looks as if IMe depends on local network effects. It seems that it's growth
might draw some lessons from the early days of Facebook.

What geographic areas will be targeted first?

What skills will be targeted first?

How will it acquire sufficient users in early markets?

~~~
Pradeep2195
Thank you for your response. Could you please provide some specific lessons
from Facebook? Just so that we can prepare outself.

We are targeting high school players for our initial traction. The
professional and scouts packages are very much dependent of data being
available so we need to start building our user base.

We will start with reaching out to high schools from small towns rather than
cities due to the availability of public parks.

We envision this to be the linkedin for athletes and other talented people
where talents are connected with other talents as well as scouts and
recruiters

~~~
brudgers
Facebook started with a small highly localized target demographic.

~~~
Pradeep2195
Got it. Thank you.

